# ATV - Atlantic Gold



## constable (10 November 2006)

Does anyone out there own atv shares? And if so what are your thoughts for this explorer/soon to be miner? Their stock is closely held and management has about 200 years worth of experiance. Currently close to finishing feasibility study for nova scotia development.
Notice there was no thread for them not expecting huge reply to this one! But comments would be welcome.
Personally have large holding.


----------



## constable (13 November 2006)

well for the information of greater public and any other atv shareholders out there......................................we got our bonus share options today , exercise price @ 12cents by nov 07. Trusting the mine plant should be well under construction by then and worth exercising !


----------



## constable (29 November 2006)

constable said:
			
		

> well for the information of greater public and any other atv shareholders out there......................................we got our bonus share options today , exercise price @ 12cents by nov 07. Trusting the mine plant should be well under construction by then and worth exercising !



they're bidding @ 3 cents on the options now. At this rate the options will overtake the shares! The shares were up half a cent yesterday on a total of 2 trades. Stellar stuff! Still holding 400000 shares after selling down 60% of initial holding. At some stage you have to consider the price of lost opp. However will hold remainder for project completion.


----------



## constable (2 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> they're bidding @ 3 cents on the options now. At this rate the options will overtake the shares! The shares were up half a cent yesterday on a total of 2 trades. Stellar stuff! Still holding 400000 shares after selling down 60% of initial holding. At some stage you have to consider the price of lost opp. However will hold remainder for project completion.



Wow constable, the options hit 4.2 cents today reaching a new high!!
Still very lack lustre in share price, 11cents . Im concerned that the options (exercisable @ 12 cent b4 nov o7) will overtake the share price .... get ur head round that! lol.
anyrate little bit  of volume today 600000 units which is pretty upbeat for atv. Suprised their ann. today securing 2 mill to complete feasibility study didnt give sp a slight gain. Nevermind, i was excited the old girl actually traded!!! Still holding 400000 units and 102500 options.
In my biased opinion i still believe this thing's a dark horse ( realising yes im married to this share) and sitting on 675000 ounces, it should be in good position over the next 12 - 24 months to take advantage of what i percieve to be a fairly bullish outlook for gold ( esp if US dollar continues to weaken over next 12 months.) imo dyor
Cmon guys give me something here!!


----------



## kransky (3 January 2007)

its a bit OT but when i look up a option in yahoo finance the option name gives the expiry date but it doesnt give the final price of the option.. where do i get that from?

sorry.. don't have much to say about ATV...


----------



## constable (3 January 2007)

kransky said:
			
		

> its a bit OT but when i look up a option in yahoo finance the option name gives the expiry date but it doesnt give the final price of the option.. where do i get that from?
> 
> sorry.. don't have much to say about ATV...



good question ! I dont know if there is a listing of this info outside of looking up each individual company's announcements ( appendix 3b's and most quart reports have a section for issued and quoted securities that the options and there specific details are listed.)


----------



## kransky (3 January 2007)

thanks constable.. i'll check them out.. i've been skipping looking at those..


----------



## constable (8 January 2007)

Options cracked the 5 cents woo hoo . Sp up 2.5c on 85000 volume ( 6 trades)  aint this something else !  
Anyrate, was a nice surprise in what must have been a fairly dull day with the ords hammered!


----------



## constable (31 January 2007)

Go on get up , get up, move ya bastard.
Thats it, thought you'd passed away!
Atv hey what a bloody corka! Anyway positive ann out - 
 feasibilty study due for completion in may07 (on time and on budget) and some extremely encouraging drill results (8m 2.6gt from surface) 500m from their main resource of 675000 ounces at touquoy.
 - Plus a 2mill unsecured loan signed up in early jan.
What more could i possibly want?
Ahh another bourbon yes.


----------



## barney (31 January 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Wow constable, the options hit 4.2 cents today reaching a new high!!
> Still very lack lustre in share price, 11cents . Im concerned that the options (exercisable @ 12 cent b4 nov o7) will overtake the share price .... get ur head round that! lol.
> anyrate little bit  of volume today 600000 units which is pretty upbeat for atv. Suprised their ann. today securing 2 mill to complete feasibility study didnt give sp a slight gain. Nevermind, i was excited the old girl actually traded!!! Still holding 400000 units and 102500 options.
> In my biased opinion i still believe this thing's a dark horse ( realising yes im married to this share) and sitting on 675000 ounces, it should be in good position over the next 12 - 24 months to take advantage of what i percieve to be a fairly bullish outlook for gold ( esp if US dollar continues to weaken over next 12 months.) imo dyor
> Cmon guys give me something here!!




You gotta stop talking to yourself C   

I dont hold any ATV, so I cant strike up a sensible conversation about them either .............. I just didnt want you to think you were going crazy talking to yourself !! 

Thats a nice amount of shares you are holding so good luck with them.


----------



## constable (1 February 2007)

barney said:
			
		

> You gotta stop talking to yourself C
> 
> I dont hold any ATV, so I cant strike up a sensible conversation about them either .............. I just didnt want you to think you were going crazy talking to yourself !!
> 
> Thats a nice amount of shares you are holding so good luck with them.



wow im not alone on this thread!! thanks for the moral support there barney!!  
I shall battle on.


----------



## constable (5 February 2007)

Atv looks as though it might be breaking out of its wave 2...finally. Up 13.5%
as always on low vol. 13c would be a real test if it broke that it would be confirmation it's entered wave 3. Sorry i havent got a chart with live data.


----------



## constable (5 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Atv looks as though it might be breaking out of its wave 2...finally. Up 13.5%
> as always on low vol. 13c would be a real test if it broke that it would be confirmation it's entered wave 3. Sorry i havent got a chart with live data.



Dont mean to bump this but it has broken 13c which i would say is a breakout for this stock but not worth posting to the break out thread beacause of lack of serious volume. This is in large part a very tightly held stock. Currently holding 500k @ 11c av (bought back some after their last ann) and 150k in op@1.3c


----------



## touquoy (7 February 2007)

Hi Constable

I have compiled a web page with information all about atlantic gold for anybody who is interested in finding out about this undervalued gold share.
you are welcome to view this web page.
http://www.giftsofnz.com/atlanticgoldundervaluedshare.html

Regards
Touquoy









			
				constable said:
			
		

> Does anyone out there own atv shares? And if so what are your thoughts for this explorer/soon to be miner? Their stock is closely held and management has about 200 years worth of experiance. Currently close to finishing feasibility study for nova scotia development.
> Notice there was no thread for them not expecting huge reply to this one! But comments would be welcome.
> Personally have large holding.


----------



## constable (8 February 2007)

touquoy said:
			
		

> Hi Constable
> 
> I have compiled a web page with information all about atlantic gold for anybody who is interested in finding out about this undervalued gold share.
> you are welcome to view this web page.
> ...



Great web page touquoy , have seen this on a google search last year!
Although my estimates are slightly different i have come up with a figure of a net value of 49.5c per share return after tax over 7 years (or 7c div each year ff) (450% return on 11c sp)
And that was being ultra conservative - allowing 72 mill on plant/pit construction, 20 mill in accum losses and $388 per ounce extraction cost 
(all figs in aud).
All this and the genuine upside of tenements (100% atv)  surrounding current site yeilding more ounces.
Anyway cant always lead a horse to water!!


----------



## touquoy (12 February 2007)

Hi Constable

have you also looked at another australian stock comments site called hot copper.
it seems to have a bigger community so might be worth your while to also post to this site as well as aussie stock forums.


----------



## constable (12 February 2007)

touquoy said:
			
		

> Hi Constable
> 
> have you also looked at another australian stock comments site called hot copper.
> it seems to have a bigger community so might be worth your while to also post to this site as well as aussie stock forums.



Yes i have looked "hot copper" (god forgive me) and dont intend on going back!  Exposure or not i have my pride!!
Atv's up to 13.5c with buyers chasing a shortage of shares.


----------



## constable (13 February 2007)

atvo back up to 5c which is ironic. Yesterday i tried to place an order at 5c and my broker wouldnt let it go thru because it would effect the price in one trade by more than 20%. Something about protecting market integrity!?
Westpac went on to say if i wanted to buy at 5c i would first have to place an order at 4.5c let it sit so "market was aware" and then after a period raise the order to 5c . Learn something new everyday!
Anyway missed out but happy with whats going . Atv sp up to 14c... finding a seller at this price with someone filling the sell side as soon as they were taken.


----------



## constable (25 February 2007)

Atv imo has confirmed its wave 3 ( note here i am a amateur at ew just ask tech/a) 
Will need to finish at 14c this week to confirm the ongoing wave tho.
We should continue see a build up tho as we near completion of the feasibility study ( due may) and as the gold price continues to rise.


----------



## stumo (14 April 2007)

hello everyone and anyone... still new at this so be kind!  

This is one that jumped on my watchlist today finishing up 17% and doubt it was a belated response to announcement Thursday morning - any ideas?  Feasibility study out early next week maybe?


----------



## constable (14 April 2007)

stumo said:


> hello everyone and anyone... still new at this so be kind!
> 
> This is one that jumped on my watchlist today finishing up 17% and doubt it was a belated response to announcement Thursday morning - any ideas?  Feasibility study out early next week maybe?




yes yes sold out of this and bought into rtl, (although still holding a shade over 250k in oppies), will wait another month or so to see if rtl stands up to atv (fingers crossed i wont have to uppercut myself!). 
Personally i think they will both do well, atv looks as though its into a wave 5 move now whereas rtl could seems to heading into a wave 3 (amateur ew mind you!). Both stocks are entering a period of goal completion which will push prices.


----------



## touquoy (16 April 2007)

*Re: ATV - Atlantic Gold last 16.5*

Finished Friday at 16.5=up 4.5 on the week.

However still plenty of upside in this share. Gold up over the weekend may help today, although rather than looking short term the real value is in the medium to long term, with substantial underexplored holdings in Nova Scotia, with the companys stated aim to find duplicate Touquoy like deposits as they increase their exploration budget, funded from the cash flow to be generated from the upcoming mine. 

Add to that the potential for a much higher Gold price over the coming years (not only my opinion but that of Jim Sinclair, Richard Russell et al, and who am I to argue with them?).

It appears that the word is finally starting to spread about Atlantic Gold.
Positive Ministerial Decision on Touquoy Gold Project appears to have ignited significant interest and with increasing share volume things are looking very interesting.

http://www.giftsofnz.com/atlanticgoldundervaluedshare.html


----------



## springhill (20 June 2007)

Read a favourable analysts report on Atlantic, otherwise i doubt i would have ever heard of it. I like the areas they are exploring in Canada, seem like they are in good gold territory. Jumped in at 15 cents but may be at least 12 months away from doing anything spectacular. High quality board so im pretty confident they will do well. This is all just a laymans opinion, but good luck to all that hold it


----------



## springhill (6 July 2007)

Can anyone supply me with the Top 20 Shareholders for this company or a link that may supply it? the information is not on their website and i e-mailed them (suprise?) NO response.


----------



## touquoy (10 July 2007)

Hi Springhill
visit the atlantic gold website and click on reports to view the annual report    http://www.atlanticgold.com.au/pdf/annual_reports/ATV_Annual_Report_2006.pdf

regards
touquoy


----------



## springhill (23 July 2007)

Something in the wind with Atlantic Gold? Usually daily trades number around the 20-40,000 mark, 100,000 on a good day. Todays total 4,500,000 as of 2.33pm!!! Anyone able to provide any rhyme or reason for this?


----------



## springhill (23 July 2007)

Just carrying on from my previous thread, i also noticed that the increase in share tallies today was all in round number increments. i wasnt watching all day but i believe i saw round number share sales moving from 100,000 to400,000 to 1,600,000 to 2,400,000 to around 4,600,000 finishing at 6,400,000 or there abouts. All very round numbers? Im thinking directors increasing share holdings possibly? Or am i just conspiracy theoring? Or being new to this just something i just dont know/understand? Any thoughts?


----------



## springhill (27 July 2007)

Nice resources upgrade today at Nova Scotia to a total of 1 million ounces, shame its full of red ink, managing to hold its position & put on 0.5 to 15.5 on low volume (380,000 as of 12.20). Better than a poke in the eye with a burnt stick!!


----------



## springhill (4 September 2007)

Hi all, being relatively new and not being subscribed to any web based financials, i noticed over 600,000 atv shares were chewed just before close of play today. Would one of my fello asf members who are able to view this info post it on this thread for me? I was curious as to the size and number of transactions involved ad the volume of buyers/sellers queuing up.
Many thanks to anyone that obliges!!!


----------



## ceegee (4 September 2007)

Springhill go to stocknessmonster.com, put in atv and click the green arrow. It will give you the last ten trades
C


----------



## moneymajix (1 October 2007)

Announcement, 14 September


*INTERIM ASSAYS SHOW 25% GRADE INCREASE AT COCHRANE HILL, NOVA
SCOTIA*

Atlantic Gold is pleased to announce highly encouraging progress results from
sampling and assaying previously un-assayed intervals of historic Cochrane Hill
diamond drill core recovered from storage. This program of evaluation of historic core was foreshadowed in Atlantic Gold’s announcement on 27 July about its Cochrane Hill resource upgrade to 4.7 million tonnes @ 2.5g/t for 373,000 contained ounces of gold.

By simply “filling in the blanks” – no re-assaying of previously assayed core was conducted – these progress results from the first six drillholes investigated average a 25% increase in grades from those applied in previous resource estimates, including Atlantic Gold’s recent resource estimate referred to above.

In addition new mineralisation has been identified in a previously un-sampled
drillhole located to the east of the present deposit.
Drill core dating from the 1970s and 1980s had been selectively assayed with
intervening un-assayed intervals having been ascribed zero grade for the
purposes of previous resource estimates. Core from 56 diamond drill holes has
now been recovered from the Nova Scotia Department of Natural Resources’
core library and to date 29 of these holes have been re-logged and previously
un-assayed intervals sampled on a priority basis. Assay results have now been
returned from six well mineralised drillholes located within the resource and
these results are summarised in the following table:

...

15.5c


----------



## ta2693 (2 October 2007)

A guy put 271785 shares offering to sell at 0.165. Is he for real? I doubt.
ATV's daily volume is around 0.5m, It is just impossible to walk out, if you sell in this way. Either he is a amateur who do not know this or a professional trader who try to manipulate the price. I do not think a amateur investor will have 271785 shares in small shares like ATV. So I think it is more likely to be a professional trader manipulating price and his intention is to get more ATV. 

If I am wrong, I am sorry to make you burnt.


----------



## moneymajix (2 October 2007)

Hi Ta

Thanks for your comments.


Some movement in price today.

SP started at 15c and went to 17.5c. 


Currently 16c.


The oppies went up over 80%.


Not sure what to make of it.


Additional info:
Oppies 3c - up over 30%


----------



## dubiousinfo (2 October 2007)

*Share Structure*

162 Mil  FPO
+ 16.5 Mil 12c Optns
   30 Mil Part Paid to 9c unpaid 11c
   15 Mil 15c & 20c Unlisted Optns Ex 08 - 10


*Mkt cap @ 16c*

$26 mil undiluted
$28 mil with 12c Optns exercised on 1 Nov 07
$36 Mil fully diluted


*Cash*
Apprx $1Mil + 1.6Mil from 12c Otns expiring on 1 Nov 07


*Resources*
Currently has the controlling interest in JORC resourses of just over 1Mil oz in Nova Scotia, Canada 

*Torquay*
11.3mil t @ 1.8 g\t for 653,500 oz contained gold - ATV 60% 

Recently completed an Engineering and Cost Study based on only  400,000 oz of Measured and Indicated.
Open pit operation with low stripping ratio and Cap costs of $74Mil for a 2 mil t\pa operation producing 90,000oz pa at a cost of US$314\oz.
Surplus funds @ $700\oz gold price would be $169 Mil with $101 Mil to ATV.


*Cochrane Hill*
4.73mil t @ 2.5 g\t for 373,000 oz contained gold - ATV 60% - can earn to 80%

Cochrane Hill is 80km from Torquay and the resouce generally extends from surface to 150 m depth. Cores from historic drilling are available in the NOVA Scotia Dept of Resources and 110 cores are presently being re-assayed.
This resource could be trucked to Torquay and while this would add to the production costs, there would be only minimal Cap costs.
Surplus funds with production costs of $400\oz and $700\oz gold price wuold be $112 Mil with $67 Mil to ATV


In addition the company believes there is a very good possiblility of further exploration success from the present tenements.
The management look to have the experiance to bring this to production and currently have local support for the operation.


Holding


----------



## moneymajix (19 October 2007)

Not sure what is going on here.

17.5c. Not much for sale.

This seemed to have happened recently and then it dropped.

TA, what do you think?





*Options*

Up 63.333%

Up over 100% yesterday.


----------



## ta2693 (19 October 2007)

I would hold my ATV.
the 14c seems to be a very strong support level. the risk is 3c per share.
If it breaks out, the price could be anything. 
I think the chance of break out is high.  
If the close is strong and volume is high, I will double my position . 
If the close is weak, hold. Wait more information comes out.


----------



## moneymajix (19 October 2007)

Ta

Thanks a million.

Chart looks good.

I don't intend to sell these, yet. Not much for sale, either.

Increasing gold price, too.


----------



## moneymajix (25 October 2007)

19c, up 11.765%


http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071025/pdf/315bz1p67rt8qp.pdf


*INTERIM ASSAYS CONTINUE TO SHOW GRADE INCREASE AT
COCHRANE HILL, NOVA SCOTIA*

Atlantic Gold (ATV) is pleased to announce further encouraging progress results
from the sampling and assaying of previously un-assayed intervals of historic
(1970s and 1980s) Cochrane Hill diamond drill core recovered from storage. This
program of evaluation of historic core was foreshadowed in Atlantic Gold’s
announcement on 27 July about its Cochrane Hill resource upgrade to 4.7 million
tonnes @ 2.5 g/t for 373,000 contained ounces of gold and builds on previous
positive progress results announced on 14 September.
This latter announcement summarised assays from six well mineralised drillholes
(see table below) which indicated a 25% increase in grade from those applied in
previous resource estimates (including that recent resource estimate referred to
above). This grade increase is a result of assaying intervals of drill core within the
mineralised resource envelope which had not previously been selected for assay,
but had been ascribed zero grade for the purposes of resource estimation.

etc


----------



## moneymajix (29 October 2007)

Still 19c, which is good. 

More would be better and 19c is cool.





Gold price at highs have not seen for over 20 years.

$793 oz.


----------



## moneymajix (2 November 2007)

20c all gone yesterday.

Options expiry at 12c so may see some selling over next couple of weeks as people sell shares and take profits.  I hope not.


The company has optioned a plant and a mining engineer is going over to check it out. The last of government approvals happening now (apparently Canada is quite bureaucratic). 


AGM on 23 Nov. to approve placement of 19.1 million shares, subject to sharholder approval - 

- 7, 692,308 shares to Macquarie bank (issue price of 13c) 

- 6, 000,000 shares to Patersons Securities and their clients (13c) 

- 5,401,733 shares to CRX Investments P/L (as issue price of 13c) 


To raise $4.2 million for a number of reasons. See below. 


http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071030/pdf/315h0p32yjff89.pdf"


Macquarie bank and ANZ Nominees are amongst current Top 20 Shareholders already.


----------



## moneymajix (7 November 2007)

What an exciting time to be in this stock.

Share price at 23.5c NOW.

Up over 12% today.

As Peter Kundell (sp. ?) might say, Bloomin' nothin' for sale!


----------



## moneymajix (21 November 2007)

Two announcements today.


*LODGEMENT OF ENVIRONMENTAL FOCUS REPORT 
TOUQUOY GOLD PROJECT, NOVA SCOTIA *


http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071121/pdf/315z22pm2vb242.pdf 




> Atlantic Gold (ATV) is pleased to announce that the Focus Report, representing
> information requested by the Nova Scotia Minister of Environment and Labour
> supplementary to the Environmental Assessment Registration report submitted
> last March, has now been lodged with the Minister’s office.
> ...






*13.4 g/t GOLD OVER 10 m FROM RECONNAISSANCE DRILLING
COCHRANE HILL, NOVA SCOTIA*
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071121/pdf/315z0kp6fml58c.pdf


----------



## asx256 (3 January 2008)

*ATV- Atlantic Gold*

I dont think if there are any posts related to this company, but any way with gold going up I found this stock which I think is undervalued BIG time.

http://www.giftsofnz.com/atlanticgoldundervaluedshare.html

The above link is some resource to start your studying with.

Pls share your thoughts.
Thanks.
Oh by the way I will do technical analysis of this stock later on.


----------



## hyperterminal (3 January 2008)

*Re: ATV- Atlantic Gold*

Interesting that Macquarie Group brought 6% of the company in late november.... hmmm. Would be interested on anyone's thoughts on the value of its current projects.


----------



## asx256 (4 January 2008)

*Re: ATV- Atlantic Gold*

From my understanding the only thing that is holding back ATV is approval by Canadian environment minister which should be due  soon (it is due on 1st of Feb 08).
Once the go ahead is given then 0.6-0.8 is possible.


----------



## asx256 (4 January 2008)

http://www.thechronicleherald.ca/Business/1000480.html

this article explains the ricks involved with ATV. if the minister doesn't approve the license price could drop significantly. 

Department will sift through submissions before gold mine ruling

By BRUCE ERSKINE Business Reporter
Fri. Dec 28 - 4:47 AM

An environmental decision on a controversial Eastern Shore gold mine development should be made by February, which is too soon for its opponents.

"The deadline for a decision is Feb. 1," provincial Environment Department spokeswoman Jacqueline May said Thursday.

The department has received more than 200 submissions on the proposed $70-million Touquoy surface mine and mill in Moose River Gold Mines. The mine is a project of DDV Gold Ltd., a Canadian subsidiary of Atlantic Gold NL of Australia. The submissions were in response to a 300-page focus report compiled by DDV on orders from Environment Minister Mark Parent after an initial environmental assessment of the project. The focus report was delivered to his department in November.

Public submissions on the focus report were accepted until Christmas Eve, although Ms. May said some submissions dated Dec. 24 may still be coming in to the department and will also be considered. Ms. May said department staff have 25 days from Dec. 24 to submit a report to the minister, who has 14 days from then to make a decision on the project.

Those timelines are too tight for mine opponents like the Eastern Shore Forest Watch, which worries about the project’s potentially harmful environmental effects.

"We don’t feel the time for the public review was sufficient," said Barbara Markovits, co-chair of the community group, which asked for an extension of the review process but didn’t hear back from the minister.

"The minister has the discretion to do that," she said in an interview Thursday, noting staff will be rushed through Christmas and New Year’s to submit their report on time. "It’s not a realistic way to make an important decision," she said, adding the public wasn’t given enough time to wade through the DDV focus report, which she said was 1,100 pages long, including appendices. "It’s not in the best interest of the community or the province."

Those concerns were reiterated Thursday by Green party leader and Central Nova candidate Elizabeth May, who blasted the review process as "inherently unfair" and called for a federal review of the project under the Canadian Environmental Assessment Act. The party’s submission on DDV’s focus report, which Ms. May prepared, said it contained "serious modelling flaws" and included sections that were "scientifically illiterate."

Atlantic Gold and DDV Gold chairman Ron Hawkes said Thursday that DDV has done "at least" everything that was required of it. "We’ve attempted to answer every question that people asked," he said, adding that DDV, which estimates it will employ 125 people once the mine is operational, is complying with government timelines.

Mr. Hawkes said he is hopeful the project, which is still subject to other permit requirements, will get the green light from the department. "I think we’ve got a very clean project," he said, noting that DDV needs a decision in order to move forward on financing and equipment procurement. Ms. May of the Environment Department said the minister’s decision not to extend the review process was based on fairness, since those timelines are legislated.

( berskine@herald.ca)


----------



## moneymajix (4 January 2008)

With record gold prices and a confirmed approval of a mine, seems likely the share price would surpass recent highs. 

21c



Next seller at 22c and not much for sale.


----------



## Quasar217 (4 January 2008)

Nothing's been confirmed on the mine yet has it? It looks like there's significant local opposition to it. If it is knocked back, I guess we could see the SP plummet....


----------



## touquoy (4 January 2008)

The greenies seem to be kicking up quite a fuss but there does not seem to be any real thorns in their arguments.
It appears that the greenies are trying to buy time and are kicking up a fuss to try and delay things.

In my opinion it is unlikely that the project would be declined outright and the minister will either approve the project subject to conditions or in a worst case scenario Atlantic Gold would need to do an Environmental Assessment report which would certainly take time and cost money to prepare and therefore would be disappointing for short term investors.

The economics of the project are getting better by the day as the gold price continues to rise and even if there are unfortunate delays caused by having to meet any extra environmental report requirements, I would expect that underlyingly the Nova Scotian Authorities want to see projects like Atlantic Golds proceed because of the economic benefits.

If the approval is given expect this stock to rocket higher.


----------



## asx256 (25 January 2008)

According to that article news should be out by end of this month. There is some price movement. i am watching atv closely


----------



## moneymajix (25 January 2008)

18c

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080125/pdf/3173f509j10ktr.pdf

*RELEASE DATE FOR MINISTERIAL DECISION ON ENVIRONMENTAL APPROVAL
TOUQUOY GOLD PROJECT, NOVA SCOTIA*

Atlantic Gold (ATV) has been notified by the Nova Scotia Department of
Environment and Labour that the decision by the Minister of Environment and
Labour in relation to Environmental Assessment approval of the Touquoy Gold
Project, following ATV’s submission of a Focus Report in mid-November and
Environmental Assessment Registration in March 2007, is to be expected on
1 February (Halifax time) which will be Saturday 2 February AEST. 
*The outcome will be released to the ASX pre-opening on Monday 4 February.*


----------



## touquoy (29 January 2008)

stock is holding up well at 18 and someone appears to be steadily accumulating.
Monday Feb 4 promises to be the most significant day in this stocks history to date.


----------



## moneymajix (2 February 2008)

Here we go... 


http://www.gov.ns.ca/news/details.asp?id=20080131010

*Environmental Conditions Set For Gold Mine*
Environment and Labour
February 1, 2008 8:06

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
The operation of a surface gold mine in Halifax County will be subject to strict conditions to protect the environment.

The Touquoy Gold Project at Mooseriver Gold Mines successfully completed a provincial environmental assessment in accordance with the Nova Scotia Environment Act.

Mine operators must conduct regular monitoring and ensure complete reclamation, or clean-up, of the site when the work is finished. The mine is expected to operate for seven years, including the time for reclamation.

As part of the environmental assessment, Mark Parent, Minister of Environment and Labour, had requested the company provide a focus report. The report contains detailed research on a proposal's potential environmental impacts to help plan ways to minimize them.

Socio-economic effects are a consideration in all environmental assessments.

The minister has approved the project subject to terms and conditions. 

The decision and the terms and conditions of the approval are on the department's website at www.gov.ns.ca/enla/ea .


:walker:

I guess the guys at Atlantic (and formerly Plutonic) have been celebrating today!  
Well done. More gold on the way!

Holders, strap yourselves in ...


----------



## moneymajix (4 February 2008)

Atlantic Gold is pleased to announce that its wholly-owned subsidiary DDV Gold Limited has received environmental approval for its Touquoy Gold Project in Nova Scotia Canada.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080204/pdf/3178gvlq52jgfm.pdf


The company will be producing gold in early 2009.


18c


----------



## asx256 (4 February 2008)

hemmmm 1.3 million tone of gold(there is still more to come) with market cap of $37.76 million and every one says this is a fair and balanced market! 
imo market cap should be at least $220 million. management needs to do some pumping here because almost any one could take over projects at these prices


----------



## goldwatch (13 February 2008)

News from Canada:


*Truro council wants to halt cyanide transfer * 
JASON MALLOY 
The Truro Daily News
February 5, 2008

TRURO – Town councillors are rip-roaring mad a mine operator didn’t inform them of a plan to transfer a dangerous chemical in Truro.

Councillors instructed its solicitor to seek an immediate injunction until it can hear from proponents. DDV Gold Limited’s plan is to use the cyanide in a gold mining operation in Moose River, Halifax County.

The hazardous material will be shipped to Truro by train before being trucked along Highways 102 and 224 to Moose River.

“I think we should all be outraged that all these decisions would be made without informing us first,” Coun. Raymond Tynes said Monday at town council’s February meeting.

“They can’t consult us than they can expect nothing from me but grief at every step, every turn.”

Councillors found out about the proposal in a letter to the editor in the Truro Daily News in January.

“It’s always suspicious to me when you’re kept in the dark until the last minute and the company doing the study also has a stake in it,” said Coun. Diane Bennett-Cook. “It doesn’t smell right.”

The Department of Environment and Labour approved the operation with a number of conditions on Friday. The government said the mine is expected to operate for seven years. “I want to know before these shipments come what are the ramifications,” said Coun. Charles Cox.

Mayor Bill Mills has been told where the cyanide will be transferred in the Truro Industrial Park but he would not disclose the exact location for safety reasons. He has spoken with Truro-Bible Hill MLA Jamie Muir as well as officials from CN and DDV.

“The transportation risk assessment offers the opinion that the shipments can be managed safely and securely without incident,” Muir wrote in a letter to the town.

Mills said the official from DDV suggested a one-day seminar with local emergency officials to speak about a response if a spill occurs. No date has been set. Bennett-Cook said she wanted to see an independent, consultative investigation to determine the risks.

jmalloy@trurodaily.com


*Deadly cyanide along Route 224 * 
FRANK CASSIDY  
The Truro Daily News
February 9, 2008

The process was so seamless, so unpublicized, one would almost think the matter under consideration by the Department of Transportation and Environment involved rail cars laden with orange juice.

We could only wish.

The public in general, and Truro town council in particular, were stunned when the story leaked out. 

An Australian mining company had applied to the Nova Scotia government for a licence to operate an open pit gold mine in Moose River. And while the thoughts of scarring acreage in the eastern part of the province for a century or so is repulsive enough, the company plans to ship deadly cyanide by rail to Truro, where it would be transferred to trucks and shipped along Highways 102 and 224 to the mine site.

Let there be no mistake. Cyanide is a hydrocyanic acid salt product, highly poisonous and deadly to living creatures. Exposure to cyanide does not involve a swift trip to the hospital outpatients department for remedial treatment. 

With a site at the Truro Industrial Park, and a planned transfer point from rail to truck, town council has reacted swiftly to investigate the feasibility of an injunction, halting shipment of cyanide through the community – and with good reason.

A spill would have devastating effects.

While, as South Colchester-Musquodoboit MLA Brooke Taylor points out, hazardous chemicals such as gas and propane are transported all over the province, tankers full of cyanide are another consideration all together.

The honourable cabinet minister and member of the legislature is unconcerned that trucks carrying cyanide will pass directly in front of his house.

And one has to question a letter sent to council by Truro-Bible Hill MLA Jamie Muir saying: “The transportation risk assessment offers the opinion that the shipments can be managed safely and securely without incident.”

I wonder how confident that honourable cabinet minister and member of the legislature would be if chemical-laden 16-wheelers drove by his Smith Avenue home at regular intervals.

Are the soothing words from our MLAs based on the strict standards set down by the Department of Environment? One would hope not. Environment Minister Mark Parent openly admits there are flaws in regulations but his department is reviewing them. (Would, then, the new rules apply retroactively? Laugh here.)

I’m mystified why the Nova Scotia government sees fit to approve an open-face gold mine operation in Moose River, where the land will, in polite terms, be raped and ravaged, with cyanide quite likely leaching into the water table. At the same time, an American gravel company will not be permitted to establish a rock quarry operation on Digby Neck because the proposal is considered environmentally unacceptable.

The provincial government has jumped into this deal. Quite frankly, I find the commentary and soothing reaction of local MLAs to be worrisome. 

Who was the bright light in the Department of Environment who overlooked the potential for disaster in the centre of Truro if a rail accident were to occur?

Why was it that the town only found out about  this plan to ship cyanide through the community when councillors read about it in the Truro Daily News?

Why is the transfer point from rail car to truck in the Truro Industrial Park being kept such a secret?

For security purposes?

What a hoot.

Has anybody thought about tanker truck drivers  wending their ways along the twisty, winding, narrow route that is Highway 224? What of the 16-wheelers crossing the one-lane bridge spanning the pristine Musquodoboit River near the Moose River Road?

This is a calamity waiting to happen.

Frank Cassidy is the newsroom manager of the Truro Daily News. He can be reached anytime at fcassidy@trurodaily.com.


----------



## touquoy (2 March 2008)

*ATV - undervalued but not for much longer*

More signs that Atlantic gold are very thorough and know what they are doing.


Gold mine project: for the record

By WALLY BUCKNELL
Sat. Feb 23 - 7:00 AM

On Feb. 1, the Touquoy Gold Project at Moose River Gold Mines was approved by Environment and Labour Minister Mark Parent. The project was approved because it clearly meets all of Nova Scotia�s environmental laws and standards. Also, the project has earned the strong support of the people in the area. 

For the project proponent, DDV Gold Ltd., a wholly owned subsidiary of Atlantic Gold NL, this approval was the culmination of over four years and several million dollars worth of diligent and wide-ranging environmental work and comprehensive community consultation.

DDV Gold Ltd. determined that the project was commercially viable, environmentally sustainable and was supported by the people of the Eastern Shore and Musquodoboit Valley. This process was costly, lengthy and from the outset, there was no guarantee of approval. After careful review of that process and its results, and consultation with relevant government officials, Mr. Parent made his decision that the project should go forward.

In the three weeks since the project�s approval, however, some commentators have chosen to dispute the minister�s decision. 

Regrettably, most of these commentators make no reference to the source material for that decision. We refer to our Environmental Assessment Registration Document (EARD) and Focus Report submitted for public scrutiny in March and November 2007, respectively. Instead, they rely on the demonstrably inaccurate criticisms of some members of Eastern Shore Forest Watch, a group which represents the views of only a select number of people of the area. 

Last fall, as part of an extensive community consultation program, we commissioned an independent public opinion study of the residents of the Musquodoboit Valley and the Eastern Shore. The project is located in the middle of this area. We found solid support for our project: over 80 per cent in the Musquodoboit Valley, 75 per cent in the Sheet Harbour area, and 61 per cent in the Eastern Shore. We also consulted with and listened to scores of community groups and individuals. As a result, we made many environmental improvements to our original proposal. In short, we know what the majority of the people think about this project.

We are proud of our environmentally compatible, state-of-the-art project that will provide approximately 150 well-paying, clean jobs for Nova Scotians in Nova Scotia. We expect that most employees will be from the local area and some will be Nova Scotians who can return home from Alberta � we�re already receiving their job applications. All this at a time when many rural-based industries in Nova Scotia are experiencing a severe downturn and accompanying job losses. 

While this particular project has a five- to seven-year mine life for 150 full-time jobs (the mining sector is the highest paying resource sector in the province) there will be a two to three times spin-off effect for the service sector. This project will, we believe, demonstrate that commercially viable, environmentally sustainable and socially responsible gold mining can happen in Nova Scotia. 

Some critics claim "the company was allowed to hire a consultant to do its own environmental assessment." No, the assessment is undertaken by Environment and Labour, not by the company�s consultants. The company has indeed engaged a number of highly qualified, professional and specialized consulting firms, mostly local, to assist it in designing a project that meets or exceeds the very strict federal and provincial environmental standards. This material is then put in an EARD and Focus Report for review by government regulators and the minister. That is how the process works. 

We have proven to the satisfaction of the minister of environment and labour and the relevant communities that there are no remaining concerns about downstream effects. The lengths to which our project design addresses water-quality issues are unprecedented in the history of mining development in Nova Scotia. We have met with Transport Canada and community leaders in Truro regarding cyanide transport. We have assured them our plans are consistent with current best practices of transportation of hazardous goods. We will be continuing to meet with, listen to and inform interested people as we move towards mine development.

Some critics of the Touquoy Gold Project appear to be unfamiliar with modern, well-regulated mining activity and are unwilling to acknowledge its benefits. DDV Gold is intent on developing and operating a modern gold mine of which the company, its employees and the community can be proud. The process to be used is entirely conventional and is employed in all 15 of Canada�s gold mines and some 450 gold mines worldwide. The mine will employ multi-stage processes to ensure the high quality of water released back to the environment, with highly regulated and transparent monitoring and mitigation measures. It will meet or exceed the world�s best environmental practices. 

Remember that every time we eat a meal, brush our teeth, drive a car, use a computer or engage in most activities of daily living, we use metals and materials that come from a mine. So while we welcome questions and concerns about our project, we hope that individuals check the facts before they jump into the public forum with untruths.

Wally Bucknell is CEO of Atlantic Gold NL.


----------



## touquoy (2 March 2008)

*Touquoy cyanide shipping issue resolved*

ATV showing they know how to settle problems quickly, and retaining goodwill of the community.

Controversial plan canned
DDV Gold, DuPont instead to truck cyanide to proposed mine
By CATHY VON KINTZEL Truro Bureau
Sat. Mar 1 - 4:47 AM

TRURO ”” DDV Gold Ltd. has abandoned a controversial plan to use Truro’s industrial park as a train-to-truck transfer site for cyanide en route from the United States to a gold mine proposed for Halifax County.

The company now intends to truck it all the way to Moose River.

A letter from Peter Carter, general manager of operations, was distributed to Truro town councillors Friday as part of the agenda and package of materials for their monthly meeting Monday.

Mr. Carter wrote that discussions with the supplier, DuPont, "confirm that the transport plan will be altered to deliver sodium cyanide direct from the factory in the U.S.A. to the mine site by truck. "No trans-shipment will be required in Truro and no need is seen for trucks to stop in any communities between the turnoff from Highway 104 to the mine."

Mr. Carter also wrote that the new trucking plan has been discussed with Transport Canada and is consistent with current practices that presently see hazardous goods transported past Truro on Highway 102. "We apologize if the originally proposed plan caused any undue concern and would stress that during the 18 months leading up to the actual start of shipment, the company remains open to comments or suggestions from the town."

Truro Mayor Bill Mills said Friday he didn’t want to say much about the company’s decision until the letter had been read publicly and discussed by town councillors at next week’s meeting.

But he’s pleased with the result.

"To me it shows co-operation, that the company listened to the concerns of the community and council," Mr. Mills said. Town and company officials met earlier this month to discuss the issue.

DDV Gold, a subsidiary of Australia-based Atlantic Gold NL, is working its way through government regulations in hopes of launching the Touquoy Gold Project, an open-pit mine in Moose River, by 2009. The company had originally proposed transporting cyanide from Memphis, Tenn., to Truro by rail and then transferring it to a truck.


----------



## goldwatch (13 March 2008)

*The Chronicle Herald*
www.thechronicleherald.ca
Published: 2008-03-12    

Voice of the people 

Poisonous convoy 
Re: news that Truro’s industrial park won’t be used as a transfer point for cyanide shipments from DDV Gold. What a relief for Truro citizens! Congratulations to Truro Mayor Bill Mills and council for standing up to protect constituents from the risks involved in weekly shipments of 30,000 pounds of deadly cyanide through their town. 

Wake up, citizens of Halifax Regional Municipality. Our mayor and council have already approved the passage of these same shipments over our roads to the planned Moose River gold mine. 

Are the citizens of HRM somehow less worthy of protection than Truro residents? And where will all this cyanide go? Into our pristine Eastern Shore environment; the same environment the province touted recently as "priceless" when announcing the Ship Harbour Long Lake candidate wilderness area. 

And where will all this cyanide mixed with tons of toxic sludge end up? In massive tailing ponds which will empty into Scraggy Lake, among others, which are the head waters of the Fish River system which flows through the same Ship Harbour Long Lake wilderness area before emptying into the Atlantic. 

But don’t worry about a thing. Wally Bucknell, head of Atlantic Gold, the Australian company developing the mine, assures us that the effluent will meet "strict federal and provincial guidelines." What a relief. And who will be ensuring these "strict federal and provincial guidelines" are adhered to? 
Well, who else but the same Nova Scotia Department of Environment that was so roundly condemned recently by Auditor General Jacques Lapointe for "inadequate, incomplete and ineffective" enforcement of their own guidelines? He further concluded that "inspection processes are not adequate enough to ensure compliance with the Environment Act." 

That thought should be enough to give our elected officials some sleepless nights. Aaah, but we can sleep easy; it’s comforting to know the gold mine will have to separate all its trash, recyclables and compostables and could be fined for throwing that old computer keyboard into the woods. 

Adrien Blanchette, 
Salmon River Bridge, Head Jeddore


Not out of woods 
Re: "Controversial plan canned," (March 1). Congratulations to the mayor and town council of Truro for standing up for the safety of Truro residents by rejecting the transfer of cyanide from train to truck. If only HRM and the province took their responsibilities to protect their citizens as seriously.

Just one little problem, though. DuPont, the manufacturer of cyanide, states that trains are the preferred method of transporting cyanide, as trucks are 16 times as likely as trains to have accidents. So DDV Gold, proponent of an open-pit gold mine, has just increased the cyanide trucking route from about 115 km to over 3,000 km to get the cyanide from Memphis, Tenn. to Moose River. 

Truro may be out of danger, but much of Nova Scotia will now fall within the danger zone, as the cyanide trucks delivering 1.3 million pounds of cyanide roll over our highways and country roads for at least five years. 

Since DDV Gold changed its cyanide transport plan to this far more dangerous one several weeks after the minister of Environment approved DDV’s environmental assessment, that approval should now be reviewed in the light of this change of plan, which could have serious implications for both human and environmental health.

Barbara Markovits, 
Clam Harbour                  © 2008 The Halifax Herald Limited


----------



## touquoy (13 March 2008)

The Greenies with there activism towards truro council and trains stopping at truro created the situation where Atlantic gold were forced to use trucks instead of the train option so this situation is entirely the fault of the greenies who are first class stirrers with no common sense whatsoever.


----------



## touquoy (14 April 2008)

*tony locantro rates ATV cheapest emerging gold*

Well known Australian stock commentator Tony Locantro comments ATV Remains in my opinion the cheapest emerging gold producer on the ASX and perhaps one day the Toronto Stock Exchange.
Click on the link below to view his Feb 2008 update.

http://www.panaxgeothermal.com.au/documents/February 2008 Speculative Update.pdf


----------



## goldwatch (2 May 2008)

*Decision disappoints *

The Chronicle-Herald
Voice of the people 
Published: 2008-02-09

As longtime yearly visitors to Nova Scotia, my family and I have been wildly applauding the designation of the Ship Harbour Long Lake area as protected land. This was such an enlightened, responsible decision that we have been singing the praises of the Nova Scotia government to all who will listen.
We now find ourselves deeply disappointed in this same government’s giving permission for open-pit mining right beside the parkland. There is no shortage of research on the long-term environmental devastation that open-pit mining brings to an area. Please say it isn’t so.

Dr. Judy E. Turner, Toronto 



*Mining as a toxic issue *
RALPH SURETTE 
Chronicle-Herald
Published: 2008-02-16

THERE WAS an editorial in the New York Times on Thursday describing a fight over uranium exploration permits just outside Grand Canyon National Park. The permits were granted with little public notice and no formal environmental review, provoking widespread outrage. It was done under an 1872 law, of which, said the Times, the "worst feature by far is that it elevates mining over all other uses of the land."

This introduces us briskly to Nova Scotia, where we don’t even need antique laws to elevate mining above all other uses of the land. We have an antique political culture to do that. 

A case in point is the newly authorized Moose River gold mine, promising a five- to seven-year burst of 100-plus jobs, then leaving a toxic hole in the ground. To read the government’s announcement, full of praise for the controls and sensitivities of modern gold mining, you’d think this was actually a joyful day for the environment. 

But the key here is that the company was allowed to hire a consultant to do its own environmental assessment. The kid glove approach was noted by none other than the Bilcon company, which had its Digby Neck gravel quarry turned down after being raked over the coals by a stiff formal review. That will be part of its argument before the secret panels of NAFTA, where it will be complaining of unfair treatment and suing for compensation. Its question is a logical one: If this gold mine can get away with it, why can’t I?

According to the Eastern Shore Forest Watch Association, which was instrumental in getting the province to protect the Ship Harbour-Long Lake wilderness area – the top lake (Scraggy Lake) of which borders the mining project – what the gold mine is getting away with is this: The company’s assessment was "limited to the mine site, completely ignoring the risk of environmental consequences downstream if the mine effluent, carrying cyanide, arsenic and even mercury, accidentally spills into Scraggy Lake," potentially contaminating a 30-kilometre watershed. 

Further, "the company plans to pump a huge quantity of water from Square Lake, on Crown land, pollute this water with cyanide in the gold extraction process, then dump the partly cleansed effluent into Scraggy Lake." Along with a pit "deeper than Bedford Basin" and a "rubble mountain over 35 hectares, the height of a 15-storey building," there will be a permanent toxic legacy which will require virtually "perpetual care."

A rather excited gold prospector was quoted as saying that this project will "raise the profile" of 60 other gold-bearing areas in the province. If one can be slipped in without proper review, why not 60?

Plus, there’s the business of a new quarry approved at Upper Granville over local protests. It’s 3.9 hectares, just under the limit to trigger an environmental review. Bilcon, had it understood us better, could have had the entire North Mountain range to itself had it only cut it up 3.9 hectares at a time. Plus, there’s strip mining for coal in Cape Breton and a controversial new gypsum project behind Windsor, and renewed pressure to lift the moratorium on uranium mining. 

The point is this: We’re a small province, with no hinterland to speak of, and watersheds everywhere flowing to the sea, already compromised by clearcutting and other activities. Mining can’t be a wild west cowboy show. The review panel on the Digby Neck quarry proposed that all quarry projects on the North Mountain be put on hold until a proper policy is developed, and proposed that a coastal zone policy be created to guide large coastal developments. Others want us to tally our limited and partly polluted groundwater resources in this context. And then there’s the demand that the province simply respect its own environmental assessment guidelines. Why is this too much to ask – especially in view of the MacDonald government’s incessant bragging about its environmental prowess?

The answer is no doubt the need to be perceived to be "open for business" – having been forced to kill the Digby Neck quarry, the idea is to give the mining industry something to take home.

Indeed, there’s an argument going around that I have trouble with – the notion that we’re getting a reputation for saying "no" to everything. It started with opposition to obstructing view planes in downtown Halifax, then the nixing of the Commonwealth Games, then the Digby Neck quarry, and no doubt I’ll be accused of joining in by asking for a proper regulation of mining projects. There’s a kind of blackmail in this. We’re being asked to say "yes" just for form’s sake, no matter how problematic the project.

But it’s peculiar how being "open for business" is a message that is crafted overwhelmingly for the mining sector. Do people who invest in ports, manufacturing, forestry, retail or whatever need convincing that we’re open for business, considering the grants and other incentives we’ve lavished on them for decades? Being "open for business," then, means primarily this: Come and take us. We’re easy.

( rsurette@herald.ca)

Ralph Surette is a veteran freelance journalist living in Yarmouth County.


----------



## springhill (24 June 2008)

Hey all, i have no experience in bonus options (or any options for that matter) today i received paperwork regarding ATV bonus options. They have to be paid for (18 cents) by 30th Oct 2009. Not that i have any intention to, but for curiousities sake at what stage would i be entitled to sell these options. I know i can pay for them at anytime up until the expiry date. But im assuming they only become valid and saleable upon my payment is this right?


----------



## pelm1 (24 June 2008)

Springhill

You can sell them anytime you want.

Code atvo

Current bid is .025c , offer is about .085 from memory

If you are in no hurry, just hang onto them, if the share price of the fpo's (normal ATV) rises so will the atvo's

Here are a few things to consider, you got them for free, that don't expire until next year. 

If atv is trading at 25 cents in the future, the options should be worth 7 cents plus whatever time value is left in them.

I am holding mine for a while as 18 cents could be cheap when the time comes, also you don't have to pay for them they will just expire.

Not advice, just trying to help.


----------



## springhill (3 July 2008)

Selling out of this one today, to be honest i think its a decent investment, but nothing more really.... average gold grades, some community resistance to the project, though it does have govt support. I hope this company does well but im tired of it goin nowhere at this point in time... moving the $$$ to GLX ahead of the relase of drill results. Good luck with this, those who hold


----------



## springhill (20 February 2011)

Since my sell out of ATV (@15c if i recall properly, thanks God for that!), this has possibly been one of the worst performing goldies on the ASX, considering the surge in gold price of the last couple of years. I'd love to see if any others have fared worse.

I honestly don't think they have progressed much in terms of ore reserves, or any other manner possibly, except for increasing the number of shares out there.
9.59 million tonnes @1.48g/t for 454,000 oz Au. Shares on Issue 450m - MC $22m.
Is this fundamentally undervalued?


----------



## akkopower (9 January 2012)

atv has 3 projects,

Torquoy,
Cochrane hill
and
regional exploration.

Regional exploration is a pure dice roll, so its value is likely to be small. Wally seems to have some kind of gut feeling that there are more ore reserves to be found, time will tell. I feel that the value of this is quite small compared to the value of Torquoy.

Cochrane hill has the following resource estimates.
Indicated Resource: 251,000
Inferred Resource: 298,000
TOTAL: 549,000

There has been no DFS done, so it is still uncertain if a mine will be profitable. Scorpio sold its 40% stake to atv for $1.6mill, implying that Scorpio thinks it must be currently valued close to $4million, including all the exploration so far.

We also know of the court proceedings......
Steeple thinks Scorpio should have sold CH to itself rather than to atv.

There is a chance that atv will be left with nothing (hopefully a refund of the 1.6 mill) and will have to take Scorpio to court hoping to get some $$ back for exploration expenditure. possible the ruling could be against steeple and we are left with 100% of CH, end of story. Time will tell.

Lets forget about atvs minor projects and concentrate on Touquoy.

What we know about Touquoy is,
Proved Ore Reserves: Ounces of gold 118,000
Probable Ore Reserves: Ounces of gold 336,000
Total Ounces of gold: 454,000

Also 100,000 ounces in Touquoy west with a higher grade (2g/t as opposed to 1.5). I don’t know how deep the ore is or how far from the main reserve is. Atv has not stated any intent to mine it. We also know;

Atlantic Gold as the operator and manager of the Touquoy Gold Project sole funds all capital and exploration expenditure. Once gold production at Touquoy has commenced Atlantic gold will receive 100% of the Touquoy cashflow until all these expenditures plus interest have been recouped. Thereafter Atlantic Gold is obliged to pay 40% of pre-tax profits from Touquoy to the vendor of the Touquoy tenements. A royalty of 3% is also payable, two-thirds of which can be purchased.

And the DFS stated,
These Reserves are defined within an open pit with a 2.6:1 strip ratio and having a 5-year mine life at a planned throughput rate of 2.0 Mtpa through a conventional on-site gravity/CIL plant. Cash operating costs (at July 2010) are estimated at US$505/oz with an initial capital cost of $115 million (C$123 million).

I am long term bullish on POG. If everything goes to plan for atv and mine opens in 2014 and runs for 5 years then I think the POG will generally be higher than AUD$2000/oz throughout production. If we use conservative values then profit for the 5 year period could be

Gold $1400/oz, cost $600/oz

Proved Ore Reserves: 118000*0.6*0.97*(1400-600) = 94.4mill (total)
Proved Ore Reserves: 118000*0.6*0.97*(1400-600) = 55mill (to atv)

Probable Ore Reserves: 336,000*0.6*0.97*(1400-600) = 260mill(total)
Probable Ore Reserves: 336,000*0.6*0.97*(1400-600) = 156mill(to atv)

Lets say initial capital cost + financing is $200 mill
Using these figures total profit to atv would be about $80 mill, 16mill a year for 5 years.
Setting gold at 2000/oz gives profit of,
Proved Ore Reserves: 160 million (total)
Probable Ore Reserves: 456million (total)
Which gives total profit of $40 million a year for 5 years till 2019, $200 million
ATV have stated that the bulk of the ore is a probable ore reserve, So the estimates above are still quite vague and the recovered gold is likely to differ from the stated amounts.

So if Touquoy gets up and running with few surprises than it looks like a conservative estimate of profit for atv will be between 20 and 40 million a year for 5 years, total of $100M to $200M. How much would you be willing to pay for that???

to get Touquoy up and running atv needs to sort out the following

Formal application to Nova Scotia Environment (NSE) for Industrial Approval, the last permit to be issued, will be submitted when legal access to all required surface titles has been obtained.

The Company now owns 90% of the 315 ha of privately held land required for the mine site. A further 262 ha of Crown land is required and this has previously been offered, and accepted, for lease. The remaining 10% is held in 13 unmarketable titles as per announcement (18th Novemner 2011)

Atlantic Gold expects that completion of the acquisition of land titles for the Touquoy Gold Project, with the assistance of the Nova Scotia Department of Natural resources, will be substantially completed in first quarter of 2012.

And finally project financing.....

In the absence of CH and regional exploration is $20mill a significant discount to the true value of Touquoy?

I feel atv should be currently valued somewhere from 30 to 50 million and hopefully jumping somewhere upwards of 80 million after industrial approval is issued. And then up again to over $100 mill the day before production (i.e. after financing and mine and processing plant constructed)


----------



## akkopower (11 January 2012)

When will the next cap raising be?

$3 million cash at 30/09/2011- all cash from AU and SPP already received.

Estimated spendings for Q4 2011= $1.25 mill, as per estimate stated on announcement

Estimated cash at end Q4 2011 = $1.75mill

Estimated spend for Q1 2012 =??????

On Regional exploration, “The program is ongoing and is progressing well, and is anticipated to continue through to at least the end of 2011.” – likely not to be too much spent in Q1 on exploration.

Then final 3 marketable titles are under negotiation. And I also assume as per Touquoys post that cash for the unmarketable titles will be put aside. So how much will be spent in Q1 and Q2 on land titles. We also have running the business and maybe the last of the exploration in Q1.

Estimated cash at end of Q1 = $1.75mill-outflows in Q1.

1 million to be paid in may2012

Estimated cash at end Q2= $0.75mill–outflows in Q1 and Q2…… uh oh..............uh oh.

Looks to me like there will be a cap raising before/during May.

We are still awaiting results from the CH drilling in November and the results of the regional exploration program. Fingers crossed these are super super important!!!!.

I feel that if these results are good then we will see a cap raising soon after. I assume that if CR is not done immediately we risk a drop in SP due to added risk of not having property issues sorted prior to May.

If the share price does not rise after drilling results, then I guess the cap raising will be after property issue is sorted but must be before final payment for CH.

So if the drilling results do not bump up the share price and the titles issue is not sorted before May there looks to be a good chance of a cap raising at a scary low level. Ask yourself how low this stock could be under these conditions. Beware the risk of dilution!

It also looks like there will be no further regional exploration and no further development of CH until after a cap raising.

The question is,
Do we attempt CR to pay for more exploration or do we halt all further exploration until we see cash flow from a mine at Touquoy.

I think this all depends on whether we have good drill results and have the property issue sorted before May. If share price is low further exploration will result in big dilution and may not be worthwhile. How much could atv spend on exploration after CH is paid for to seeing a cash flow from Touquoy?????

ATV is not without risk


----------



## akkopower (16 June 2012)

Thank you minister Parker,

http://www.gov.ns.ca/news/details.asp?id=20120615002


----------



## springhill (19 June 2012)

akkopower said:


> Thank you minister Parker,
> 
> http://www.gov.ns.ca/news/details.asp?id=20120615002





Hi akkopower, are you a holder in Atlantic?


That link finally provides some good news for those holding or with an eye on ATV.
The ASX version of the anny here.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120618/pdf/426w9lxhpwtngb.pdf

Plus a court decision going in their favour.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120529/pdf/426jxgpzmxctn0.pdf

Some of the uncertainty around ATV is starting to clear and the chart is showing it.


----------



## springhill (21 June 2012)

A research report dated 18th June, by Gavin Wendt is now available on ATV's website.
http://www.atlanticgold.com.au/pdf/announcements/2012/120621_ATV_Minelife_independent_report.pdf


----------



## springhill (2 August 2012)

*Purchase of Cochrane Hill Gold Project to close imminently

*
Atlantic Gold NL (ASX: ATV) wishes to report on progress in closing the purchase of the Cochrane Hill Gold Project in Nova Scotia, Canada.
It was announced on 29 June 2012 that agreement had been reached with Scorpio Gold (Canada) Corporation (Scorpio), the vendor of the Cochrane Hill gold property, to extend the latest date for closing the purchase to 31 July 2012, pending resolution of outstanding issues relating to Scorpio’s title to the Cochrane Hill gold property.
The major title issue has now been resolved; that is, the removal of a caveat lodged on title by Steeple Holdings Ltd, the aggrieved party whose claim against Atlantic Gold’s purchase of Cochrane Hill from Scorpio following exercise of its pre-emptive rights was dismissed by the Supreme Court of Nova Scotia last May. Atlantic Gold expects to close the acquisition of Cochrane Hill in accordance with its agreement with Scorpio in a matter of days.
The final instalment of C$1.0 million, provided to Atlantic Gold under a third party bridging loan, has been forwarded to the Company’s Halifax lawyers for release to Scorpio upon receipt of usual closing documentation.


----------

